
Why We Put On The Crunchies - drm237
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/10/why-we-put-on-the-crunchies/
======
fallentimes
Hype, SEO, backlinks and to expose Techcrunch to a wider audience by
indirectly forcing finalists to link & talk about Techcrunch on their
respective sites.

------
richcollins
"I don't like honors" (5:30)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qILEIio8jZU#t=5m30s>

~~~
paul7986
His humility is redundant to the point of arrogance!

~~~
jfarmer
Yeah. It's easy for a Nobel winner to say he doesn't like honors.

~~~
richcollins
He's was pretty consistent on this before that interview. My guess is that his
success is due to the fact that he did it for the experience of doing it, not
to achieve something.

------
dotcoma
to do some healthy self-promotion, what did you think?

~~~
vaksel
I think there is also the concept of bribery there. Give a few pats on the
back of big companies, and in return hope that the next time they need to
release info, they'll leak you the inside scoop

~~~
ojbyrne
Not to mention sponsoring future Crunchies and other Techcrunch events.

------
TweedHeads
Who can take an angry monkey with a helmet seriously?

